# [Polish NR] Jakub Kipa 3x3 with feet 43.58



## Przemek Kaleta (Dec 16, 2012)

full-step (sune+J)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9R-f16UHpAk - other sub 50.

Jura Open 2012


----------



## Henrik (Dec 16, 2012)

Nice, and now its all with RFLB turns :O

Why the change? (Does OP know why?)
A tighter cube might help a bit. (pass it on  )


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Dec 16, 2012)

Henrik said:


> Why the change?



Because solving using only U is stupid.


----------

